# List of high end digital metal digital watches? Do they exist?



## F91

No vintage watches please, only watches that can be bought new right now.

Currently there are only 2 metal digital watches (and they are not even fully metal, only having a painted case)

The Casio A158W










The Casio B640WD










Are there other watches that are out there (that meets the requirements listed above?)


----------



## stockae92

My fav non-smart digital watch, sorta "upper" end is that Ventura Sigma.

I love mine, the construction, fit and finish are good (enough), quite unique, you will almost never see another one in the wild.










Startseite Ventura

I know you said no vintage and prefer brand new watch, but don't over look "older" Casio MRG G-Shock. They built very well, looks and feel great on the wrist, and they won't break your bank. And I won't worry about their durability (but pressure test them before you head to the pool or ocean)










There are a few Casio Protrek triple sensor watches, the PRX2000T is all digital with titanium bracelet, as well as the PRW3100T (but the case is plastic, not all metal)

Otherwise, analog-digital watches like Omega X33 Skywalker or Breitling Aerospace EVO may be your next best bet.


----------



## Mr.Joseph

Braun has this one








New Braun Prestige Digital Watch Model BN0106SLBTGBraun BN10 Digital Watch - German Made
The Braun Prestige digital watch measures 41.8mm x 36.7mm with a 10.1mm thick steel case. Stainless Steel Case. Stainless Steel Bracelet. This state of the art Braun digital watch with patented EasySkroll v2.0 operating system is 3 bar (30m) water resistant. The lens is scratch resistant K1 hardened glass. 2 year warranty. This watch won both the iF award and the Red dot award for product design 2012.


----------



## dt75

Mr.Joseph said:


> Braun has this one
> 
> View attachment 12724741
> 
> New Braun Prestige Digital Watch Model BN0106SLBTGBraun BN10 Digital Watch - German Made
> The Braun Prestige digital watch measures 41.8mm x 36.7mm with a 10.1mm thick steel case. Stainless Steel Case. Stainless Steel Bracelet. This state of the art Braun digital watch with patented EasySkroll v2.0 operating system is 3 bar (30m) water resistant. The lens is scratch resistant K1 hardened glass. 2 year warranty. This watch won both the iF award and the Red dot award for product design 2012.


It's cool, but I can imagine the annoying conversations... "Oh is that the apple watch?... no?... because it looks like the apple watch... does it do texting?"

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I like the Braun and the Sparc and would probably have one if they weren't so $$$ and I didn't have other items on my wish list. Water resistance isn't great either. I know you're looking for new not vintage but I have to 2nd the classic MRG line. I'm also a fan of Quadtec which were expensive when they came out in 2005 but now can be found on the cheap.


----------



## F91

I forgot to mention the Casio A168W, which is also one of my favourites:


----------



## Fergfour

The Nixon Re-Run and Nixon Base, and Casio AE1200WHD-1A are metal digital and still available, but do not fit the "high end" requirement.


----------



## Victorv

What's about Electronika? They have metal case, and i think they are really cool. Now, they are selling watches under the name of technochas.

Here mine










Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

Fergfour said:


> The Nixon Re-Run and Nixon Base, and Casio AE1200WHD-1A are metal digital and still available, but do not fit the "high end" requirement.


Second the Casio digital , not high end but there is definitely more models with metal cases in AE1000W series , they might be only part metal, hard to tell









life is too short to contemplate how long life is


----------



## Mathy

In the ani-digi world there is some Seiko and Citizen aswell as Casio Edifice then Going up market Tissot T-touch, Breitling, and the very cool Omega Speedmaster Spacemaster

life is too short to contemplate how long life is


----------



## Residue

Seen a couple of brand new Pulsar PW 3001's on ebay, however they are the ip coated variant. Still a solid feeling watch regardless.


----------



## Elkins45

This Pulsar weighs a ton. I'm pretty sure it's all metal.


----------



## Fergfour

I have that Pulsar with the silicone strap, also the Pulsar PW3001 and PW3003. Very nice metal digitals, affordable too.


----------



## GaryK30

Fergfour said:


> The Nixon Re-Run and Nixon Base, and Casio AE1200WHD-1A are metal digital and still available, but do not fit the "high end" requirement.


As far as I know, all AE-1200 and related models (AE-1000, AE-2000, AE-2100, etc) have a resin case, possibly painted, but resin nonetheless.


----------



## simonsev

Seiko Wired....................


----------



## ronalddheld

I do not understand the definition of High End maybe Ventura and Braun, but not the Casios Nixons, etc.


----------



## sruchris

I own both the Pulsar PS7001










and the W850










Both are great, but I might sell one as I don't need both. I like the display of the PS7001, but it's quite hefty. However, with the steel bracelet, the W850 is more comfortable.


----------



## F91

I have been collecting pictures of digital watches to buy, here is what I have found so far:










































What do you think? Especially the first one with the paint patina.


----------



## F91

I almost forgot the Casio F-91WC they are a fun set of watches for days you don't want to be serious.


----------



## F91

repost


----------



## Triton9

High-end enough?


----------



## Fergfour

I'd say the Tag is high end. To answer F91's original question though, there just aren't many high end metal digitals. Maybe start perusing the HAQ forum?


----------



## F91

For those who like the braun digital watch, it is on sale here for 78% off:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/b/ref=gbps...SCENDING,enforcedCategories:328228011&ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/browse/r...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=VVEZ99ZRFGDYAR29X0VD


----------



## stockae92

Tag Heuer sixty-nine are awesome. Also the Microtimer.



Triton9 said:


> High-end enough?


----------



## Fergfour

Ended up getting a new with tags Braun just now, seller accepted my lowball offer. Would have preferred the silver model with bracelet but what the heck for such a low price I couldn't resist.


----------



## Elkins45

I totally missed the "high end" restriction. I don't own a high-end anything so I can't comment, but I can help with the metal part. This Pulsar weighs a ton, so I would be surprised if it isn't all metal.


----------



## Fergfour

Still playing around with straps.


----------



## Ron521

If you browse Amazon using search terms "digital watch", you'll get a lot of hits...most are plastic or resin but a few are metal.

Movado offers a metal digital watch...









Pulsar and Seiko both offer a few models still:
PS7001







PQ2021 (several color variants available)







PW3003







STP015








Finally, Vestal offers several digital watches, this is their metal cased "Syncratic", with solar charging...


----------



## Aop

I found a collection of vintage Casio watches here, maybe there is something you would like?

(I can't post links, google search and see the first link: casio-watches-smartwatch-features-photos-exhibition

Here are my favourites:


----------



## bajker71

High-end Tissot LCD, 1976 year...


----------



## mharris660

Just picked up one of these from Seiko, really nice watch:


----------



## John MS

The Junghans Mega 1000 qualiies as a fine metal cased high end digital. Out of production but used examples can be found


----------



## xevious

mharris660 said:


> Just picked up one of these from Seiko, really nice watch:
> 
> View attachment 12743467


Isn't it quite huge compared to the original G-757 in homage? I find it so odd how little the digits are relative to the watch display size. I just couldn't reconcile that aesthetic... went with SBPG001.


----------



## Fergfour

xevious said:


> Isn't it quite huge compared to the original G-757 in homage? I find it so odd how little the digits are relative to the watch display size. I just couldn't reconcile that aesthetic... went with SBPG001.


I love the case design, but those tiny digits aren't for me, and having two seconds displays. Maybe if I saw it in person I'd think differently.


----------



## Aop

Fergfour said:


> I love the case design, but those tiny digits aren't for me, and having two seconds displays. Maybe if I saw it in person I'd think differently.


Found a youtube video of the seconds


----------



## nyamoci

On a side note if you want to stretch the term digital. Most smart watches are medal cased

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I meant I'd rather have one seconds display. There just seems to be wasted space that could've been used to increase the digit size.


----------



## stockae92

Fergfour said:


> I meant I'd rather have one seconds display. There just seems to be wasted space that could've been used to increase the digit size.


What it should have been is a digital version of analog read out


----------



## F91

Fergfour said:


> Ended up getting a new with tags Braun just now, seller accepted my lowball offer. Would have preferred the silver model with bracelet but what the heck for such a low price I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 12727603


Did you buy the one from the amazon uk link I posted? I recall it was about 150 gbp or so? How is the watch so far? I was wondering can do you a review in a new thread. There really isn't much info on this watch.


----------



## xevious

stockae92 said:


> What it should have been is a digital version of analog read out


Yes, I think they really goofed on that. While they paid attention to certain design aesthetics of the vintage G-757, they completely ignored this one which... is rather key. I'll bet that they initially intended to do so, but they eventually realized they'd be going over budget and canned it. Strange how SEIKO put all that programming effort into creating watches years ago, but can't somehow bring them back. Maybe they lost the programming, or they changed languages which would've invalidated all the old code.


----------



## oso2276

tag Heuer connected titanium









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

F91 said:


> Did you buy the one from the amazon uk link I posted? I recall it was about 150 gbp or so? How is the watch so far? I was wondering can do you a review in a new thread. There really isn't much info on this watch.


It was ebay about 155 usd. The watch is great. It's 41mm x 36mm x 10mm. 81g with the Suunto Traverse rubber strap I have on it. The negative display is fantastic, way better than any negative display G I've had. It uses K1 crystal and it does smudge. The light button is on the right side and the scroll wheel on the left. This model has a yellow dot on the scroll wheel. It came with a rubber strap that's relatively thin and not very pliable. I replaced it with a super supple Suunto Traverse rubber that is amazing. Some models come with a steel bracelet that I haven't seen in person or handled so I can't say anything about them. 
Features include power saving, backlight which stays on for a couple seconds, 2 time zones, alarm, stopwatch, countdown, also 6 different languages. Display is either time with seconds, or time with one of 3 combinations of day/date/month. Navigating around is a combination of a single press, a long press, and the scroll. You don't really need to turn the scroll wheel you just have to lightly touch it. Made in Germany. Won the Red Dot design award in 2012.
I would have preferred the silver model but I wouldn't pay new prices, but I usually buy used to be honest. If I ever see a silver model for around the same price I paid for this one I might pick it up. You might get the obligatory "shaver" jokes perhaps, but let's face it, Casio, Seiko, Citizen all make different products too. If you need more info let me know. 
Ferg


----------



## ronalddheld

Aop said:


> Found a youtube video of the seconds


Is there an option to turn of the perimeter moving seconds?


----------



## DBCMan

These not exactly expensive (but not cheap either) watches have metal casings and some interesting flair...

Nixon SS Unit





Digital Destruction (I like how the clock hands are loose and just float around underneath the crystal)


----------



## Fergfour

This one was $675 when released in 2006, which is a chunk of change for a digital


----------



## Metlin

I rather like my Breitling B-1. 

I think the latest iteration is called Breitling Cockpit.


----------



## Metlin

So here's my B-1, which is one of favorite watches.










And the Breitling professional line includes the Breitling Exospace B55 and the Breitling Cockpit B50.


----------



## Fergfour

Here's another "high end" digital, if price makes something high end that is


----------



## DBCMan

Metlin said:


> I rather like my Breitling B-1.
> 
> I think the latest iteration is called Breitling Cockpit.


As someone who doesn't care much for analogs, the one Breitling I'd happily own is the Emergency watch. Though hopefully if one does their pre-flight airworthiness checks properly, they might never need to use it as such!


----------



## tdunn

BRAUN BN10. I had one of these, looked great but very easy to scratch and not the best negative display. I actually threw it away because it was impossible to navigate the menu system effectively - mine at least had a mind of its own!!


----------



## Tsujigiri

I'm a fan of these, here are mine. Left to right: Ventura Sparc MGS, Corum Bubble Disconnected, Suunto Elementum Terra, Casio G Shock Full Metal 5000.


----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## Tsujigiri

tdunn said:


> BRAUN BN10. I had one of these, looked great but very easy to scratch and not the best negative display. I actually threw it away because it was impossible to navigate the menu system effectively - mine at least had a mind of its own!!


Oh man, that's a shame to throw out a nice watch like that. You don't still have it? On my Ventura, I've found that sometimes the scroll wheel gets finicky and jumps erratically between menu functions, but rolling the wheel in one direction for a number of complete turns fixes it.


----------

